# 32g vs 64g



## JulieBeeRN (Dec 8, 2017)

Whelp, I somehow managed to drop my Kindle and shatter the screen.    Luckily, Santa is brining me an Amazon gift card so I will be able to replace it soon.

I’m trying to decide between the 32g and 64g.  I have 600 books, small smattering of magazines and I stream movies (rather than download).    Any recommendations would be great appreciated!

Thanks!
Julie


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Santa is also bringing me a new Fire 10 (Santa delivered it early)  . I love it! I decided on the 64g so I wouldn't run out of room.  My Fire 8.9 Hd 64gb, bought Nov. 2012 is really starting to show its age but has served me well.  I also have a samsung tab a 16gb that ran out of room quickly.  So when I need a new tablet I try to get as much memory as possible.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Normally, I say "go with the most memory", but if we're talking about the HD10, I think the difference is $40.  And, the HD10 has a memory expansion slot.  You can always store content (like books and magazines) on the memory card and I think a 32GB card can be had for $12.

So, on one hand, if you are going to have a lot of apps, apps don't run as well from memory card (when they can go there).  So, if you're an app junkie, do the extra memory.  But, if there is something better to do with the $40 and you mostly just have books, I think you could get by with 32GB, then add a memory card later.


----------



## JulieBeeRN (Dec 8, 2017)

My initial reaction is always getting the most storage, but I’d like to save some money since this is an unexpected cost if possible.      I’m leaning towards the 32g on the HD10 because I only use my Kindle for books and streaming movies.  

I can always add more memory at a later date.    Now, if Santa would just hop on down the chimney; I’d be set!!!


----------

